# Raleigh, NC Calling for a Kenpo School



## AmericanKenpoChris (Oct 23, 2004)

Hello, I am suprised that Raleigh being so affluent and happening doesn't have it's own Kenpo school.  The closest game in town is 70-80 miles away.  I wish that I had the credentials to start my own school.  I think it would be a great opportunity for someone to find a niche in the market since everything here is TKD and traditional.  In the meantime, I guess I will have to pray and be content with my dvds.

Chris


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 23, 2004)

You need a School. Contact different Kenpo Associations and see if the possiblity of having an Instructor relocate to start a school in your area. 

By the way what is Raleigh like anyway lol?


----------



## Bill Smith (Oct 23, 2004)

Why don't you start a kenpo club where you are? At least you will be able to train with others. As you move up in the ranks, you may be that Kenpo school your area needs. 

Yours in Kenpo,
Bill Smith


----------



## AmericanKenpoChris (Oct 24, 2004)

Great advice, Mark and Bill, thank you. I have already spoken to a local member of martialtalk.com that I would like to train with. Now that I am just about settled in, that would be a perfect plan to start a club. Thanks again for the inspiration.

Chris


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 24, 2004)

I would say start with the two of you starting a club out of your home using a garage or a basement. Start with flyers and hand them out in the neighborhood and place flyers around the area in laundry mats and any other place that allows you to place flyers for free. 

I would also suggest getting a demo session together the two of you in a local park on a warm day. Have flyers ready for all the kids and adults that stop by to look. If you wish check into a local community center on cost of renting space once you start getting students.


----------



## bzarnett (Oct 24, 2004)

AmericanKenpoChris said:
			
		

> Great advice, Mark and Bill, thank you. I have already spoken to a local member of martialtalk.com that I would like to train with. Now that I am just about settled in, that would be a perfect plan to start a club. Thanks again for the inspiration.
> 
> Chris


If neither of you have the experience in American Kenpo I suggest not calling it a club but a study group and work towards that purpose. As you garner experience in Kenpo and teaching, you can always transform it into a club.


----------



## AmericanKenpoChris (Oct 24, 2004)

Bryan, I agree with your comment. In no way would claim to be a teacher or misrepresent myself at my current rank, and what Mark proposed, is a little too ambitious for me at the moment. Maybe club isn't the right word. I just picture two, three, or four guys or gals training together and learning from each other. I am a student of American Kenpo. But I think Mark had some good advice and inspiration for down the road when I acquire more rank and experience.


Chris


----------



## TwistofFat (Oct 24, 2004)

Chris,

I am a first black under Bruce Meyer (4th) and Jason Bright (3rd Irmo, SC) in the Wedlake family tree.  I am in RTP every other week and would love to be a part of any classess/gatherings while I am there.  Drop me a note and I will be happy to join in.

Regards - Glenn.


----------



## Dbenson (Jun 7, 2006)

I am a blue belt in EPAK but haven't participated in some time.  I would be interested in meeting you guys also.
Thanks,
David


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Jun 11, 2006)

I would also recommend contacting John Barr.  He conducts a class in that area and I know of a few people that he trains with.  His lineage runs through Mr Zach Whitson and ig you have never meet Mr Whitson you neeed to.  Send me an e-mail off line and I will put you in touch with him if you like.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Jun 11, 2006)

Bill Parsons of the IKCA is also around the Raleigh area. I do believe he posts on MT often.


----------



## bdparsons (Jun 11, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken David and his friend are looking for an EPAK instructor. Pleasant journey, David, let me know if there is anyway I can help, you've got my number.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## AmericanKenpoChris (Jun 12, 2006)

David, I personally never trained with anyone in NC other than down in Clinton, but that 75 mile track each way rubbed me the wrong way after only a few months.  My only vehicle is an 18 year old Corvette that I refuse to depreciate at a rate of 150 miles per night.

I wish you the best,

Chris


----------



## AmericanKenpoChris (Jun 12, 2006)

I just wanted to reiterate that I am not looking to train informally with anyone.  I received a private email from someone that offered to "help me out."  I am not looking to be helped out or promoted.  If there were a reasonably priced and reputable school local to me, I might check it out, but I feel no urgency or threat to dictate a need for anything beyond my current level at this time.  Unless you are female and want to train, I am not meeting with anyone at this time.

Sincerely,
Chris


----------

